# "Coronis", a recently discovered opera by the Spanish composer Sebastian Duron (1660-



## Duron

*"Coronis", a recently discovered opera by the Spanish composer Sebastian Duron (1660-*

Ars Hispana is a project to recover Spanish Music from XVI to XIX century. We make editions from the best Spanish Music. The recently discovered opera "Coronis" by Sebastian Durón (1660-1716) will be available on January 30th. Please, join Ars Hispana and discover the world of Spanish Music:

http://arshispana.bubok.com

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=43426129123


----------



## Duron

Ars Hispana website: http://www.arshispana.com


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

I definitely get a thrill out of the idea that there are still classical pieces that have not been discovered. The best of luck in your project. I am looking forward to what comes out of it.

Just to draw everybody's attention to Spanish opera:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_opera

and:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Baroque_composers

Sebastian Duron is on the list but not much information is available. Perhaps it would be a good idea to complete an article about Sebastian Duron. Currently the article is waiting for someone to put in more information:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sebastian_Duron


----------



## Duron

Thank you very much, Ciel_Rouge


----------

